# Standard beehive out of scrap



## VictorT (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi folks, this weekend i build this beehive out of scrap wood, based on the simplex measurements.
Feel free to feedback, like and subscribe me... 




Greetz Victor 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------

